# GRI ICSI - 1st Appt



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello

We have reached the top of the waiting list at GRI for ICSI and our first appointment is this week, just wondering what happens here. I know that its blood tests but is there any other tests or things they need from us on the day?
xx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Darl,

Good luck for appointment.

They will give you consent forms, maybe a good idea to take id with you both and ask them to photocopy so that you can post in consent forms.
Just bloods (from you both). They will also ask that you have an up todate smear.

Good luck......sending u baby dust.

x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

I had my screening appointment prior to starting treatment just on wednesday there it was mainly all forms but I got more bloods done and a vaginal swab too.  My letter about the appointment told me to take my NHS card and passport for ID x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Darlbag said:


> Hello
> 
> We have reached the top of the waiting list at GRI for ICSI and our first appointment is this week, just wondering what happens here. I know that its blood tests but is there any other tests or things they need from us on the day?
> xx


How did your appointment go hun? We've just reached the top of ths list for ICSI so I'm very interested to hear how things are going with you.

Hugs

Suzie xx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Suzie
Had the first appointment just over two weeks ago. Me and DH had bloods taken, I had swabs and we were given the pile of consent forms lol. The nurse was so nice! 
Next appointment is next week and thats to get the blood results, find out AMH and what protocol we will be going on and discuss appropriate dates to start.
I am beyond excited  
Do you have the dates for your appointments yet? I received the letter saying we had reached the top of the list end of Jan and the letter included the dates and details of these 2 appts. 
Hope this helps  
xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Darlbag said:


> Hi Suzie
> Had the first appointment just over two weeks ago. Me and DH had bloods taken, I had swabs and we were given the pile of consent forms lol. The nurse was so nice!
> Next appointment is next week and thats to get the blood results, find out AMH and what protocol we will be going on and discuss appropriate dates to start.
> I am beyond excited
> ...


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey hun just ignore me when it comes to waiting things as I am IVF PGD so different protocols so fingers crossed you will be very soon!   xx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Lightening
Im just lucky to be getting this far as quick as this to be honest!
What is IVF PGD? 
Will soon see next week at 2nd appt.. Have you had this appt? If so what happens there? Xx


----------



## jblox78 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

Just to let you know, I went for my appointment to get AMH results and get treatment dates on Monday of this week and I've to start taking my tablets on 3rd April (this is for IVF) so no long wait - maybe as Lightning says it is because her treatment is PGD that there is a delay for her...

I was on day 6 of my monthly cycle so think that tied in perfectly with appointments as my tablets are to start on Day 21 of my cycle...

Hope this helps...

Jen xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

jblox78 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just to let you know, I went for my appointment to get AMH results and get treatment dates on Monday of this week and I've to start taking my tablets on 3rd April (this is for IVF) so no long wait - maybe as Lightning says it is because her treatment is PGD that there is a delay for her...
> 
> ...


That's great news Jen, bet you're excited now about starting!!!
Maybe lightening is just unlucky that she has a bit longer to wait because of the PGD. We're having ICSI, so maybe that's different starting times again.

Fingers crossed for you hun, hope it's a positive outcome for you.

Suzie xx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

hey, PGD is preimplantation genetic diagnosis, basically normal IVF but after fertilisation they are biopsied to see if they carry my genetic disorder before we can have ET  Hope you get started soon x


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies
Had appt, results were all fine from bloods and got schedule. Going to start in May down regging long protocol. Hope your all well xx


----------

